# Hello ladies! Newbie saying hi



## ttemmap (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,

Newbie here and just thought I'd say hi. I'm new to TT ownership - bought a Quattro Sport 240bhp with bucket seats a couple of months ago and loving it! Currently still learning how to get in and out of bucket seats elegantly with a skirt on, and still perfecting the 1st to 2nd gear change at traffic lights ( ;-) ) but enjoying being able to actually drive once again.

I've signed up to Castle Coombe track day on the 13th, so if you're going for a whizz around the track let me know.

Emma


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Emma and welcome 

I fully understand you quandary re skirt/bucket seat - not easy, hey? :roll:

Great stuff that you're coming to ADI, I shall see you there. What colour is your car so I can say hello?  
[the girl with the yellow TT and all the 'scribbles' =decals]


----------



## ttemmap (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey Dani,

Cheers for the welcome! Look forward to seeing you at ADI then. 
Mine's dark blue/black roof. Love the yellow colour of yours! 

Emma


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ttemmap said:


> Hey Dani,
> 
> Cheers for the welcome! Look forward to seeing you at ADI then.
> Mine's dark blue/black roof. Love the yellow colour of yours!
> ...


Sounds great Emma [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Have you been on a track before?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Emma, welcome  I'm also going adi...be nice to meet another lady for a change :lol:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Emma and welcome to the fold


----------



## ttemmap (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello Yodah and TTchan!

TTchan - see you also at ADI then!!! 

Dani - 


A3DFU said:


> Have you been on a track before?


I've been around the Nurburgring as a passenger but I've not driven on a track before. Have been in contact with the ADI organisers to arrange an instructor on the day, but if you know of anyone from TTOC who maybe available to give any help or advice that would be very helpful!

Cheers!
Emma


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Emma,

as you'll be on the club stand no doubt, just come over and I think I can point a few guys out who can give you some advice.

Castle Combe is really a pretty easy track to drive bar two things:
the first right hand bend after the starting straight is off camber and if cars have accidents it's usually there. Other than that there is a chicane but that's not bad. You could easily stick the car in third gear and keep it there
[errrr, yes, I've driven Castle Combe many times]


----------



## ttemmap (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi Dani,

Great - many thanks!   

Will try and remember about that bend 

See you on Sat!

Emma


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Emma, how did you get on on the track?


----------

